# Obviously I'm a newbie :)



## EmilyB (Apr 21, 2011)

I came across this website while looking for a good pale foundation and it looks pretty useful so I decided to join. That way I can contribute too 
  	Make up is important to me because I work with it. I'm an actress, model and I also have a job scaring people which my make up plays a big part in


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 22, 2011)

have fun chatting with us! it sounds like you have a really interesting job!!


----------



## laylalovesmac (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi!


----------



## EmilyB (Apr 22, 2011)

wow I wasnt expecting replies this quick lol yea, pretty cool job but the novelty wears off after a couple weeks. I should post some pics of work make up tho


----------



## bis (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi, great you decided to join, welcome to Specktra


----------



## katred (Apr 25, 2011)

You've come to the right place!


----------



## sayah (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Emily, welcome! We have quite a bunch of pale beauties here!


----------



## BeckyBenett (Apr 26, 2011)

welcome emily! ull enjoy urself here! i just joined this year and im addicted to this forum!!

  	oh and do post pics, we would love to see them!


----------



## User38 (Apr 26, 2011)

Emily.. we are all addicted and out of control... beware and have fun !


----------



## Shypo (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Emily!!  Welcome to the site!  We can't wait to see pics of your work!  There's lots to see and do here - have fun!


----------



## nunu (May 1, 2011)

:specktrawelcome:


----------

